# Does NVIDIA GeForce Go 6150 support Shader Model 3.0?



## digit i am thinking (Oct 22, 2008)

I hav compaq laptop with NVIDIA GeForce Go 6150 graphics onboard.
I hav checked for graphics using everest home. But it shows nothing as it can't able to recognise the graphic card.
Lappy comes with vista loaded & I hav installed XP in it.May be becoz of this it is not showing.

Any one know GeForce NVIDIA Go 6150 support Shader Model 3.0 or not?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 23, 2008)

Yes, it does.


----------



## digit i am thinking (Oct 23, 2008)

Where can i find updates of NVIDIA GeForce Go 6150 graphics?


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Oct 23, 2008)

Even my Compaq lappy has Geforce6150. Surprisingly it performs quiet okay, provided i play at 800X600 resolution. Runs Half Life 2 at Medium settings, AA off at 800X600 smoothly

As for the pixel shader 3.0 support, whats the use anyways? All PixelShader 3.0 games you have to play with all graphical settings low and whizzbang stuffs switched to OFF


----------



## Jack Carvar (Oct 23, 2008)

Ya.....dedicated grafix will be better than IGP. But none the less, it supports SM 3.0


----------



## digit i am thinking (Oct 23, 2008)

> Where can i find updates of NVIDIA GeForce Go 6150 graphics?


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 23, 2008)

I guess there rn't much updates for onboard VGAs(correct me if wrong)


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 23, 2008)

Updates????!! You mean drivers? If so then goto nVidia's website and download the IGP drivers.


----------



## arijit_2404 (Oct 23, 2008)

nvidia IGP uses same forceware drivers..
I used to download & install it when I had nvidia 6150 based ASUS mobo.. 

just read the supported chipset list before you download.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 23, 2008)

They are basically same (you can also use the "tweaked" ones). But I doubt if it'll enhance performance because its the hardware in there that matters!


----------

